# Routing Template



## Verlin Garrett (Feb 5, 2006)

Hi guys new to the forum. Lets get down to business. I have been searching for this particular cabinet door routing template for weeks and I located it today on the United States Patent and Trademark website. Publication # 03199556. The template was invented by Albert L. Wing of Tempe AZ back in 1962. Let me tell you fellas this routing template jig works like a charm routing designs on cabinet door fronts. The problem I'm having is locating a vendor in order to purchase one. There are only two of these jigs in existence that I know of any neither Shop owner will part with them. One of the jig owners thinks that his was purchased from a vendor in North Carolina but he's not sure. Any info you guys have on this Routing Template Jig will be greatly appreciated. I am desperate to locate one and purchase it. Thanks!


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

What does the template do ...? What patters are you able to cut...? any pics of your required material what have you done in the past.../
Tom


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi,

Can you give us the url link to the reference you listed (Publication # 03199556), or any pictures/descriptions/manufacture/part no./reference???????

Ed


----------



## Verlin Garrett (Feb 5, 2006)

*Web Address for Routing Template*

Thanks for the reply. We outsource all our cabinet doors since it is not economical to build them in house. Currently we can only offer our customers a plain slab front door other than the outsourced doors. With this adjustable routing template you can rout a groove on the front side of the door and also rout a design in each corner giving the customer something other than a plain slab door. Gentlemen this is a great jig! I just can't understand why it is so hard to locate. I know I'm not the only cabinet shop owner who needs this jig, every cabinet shop owner I know outsources their doors. I was only able to locate the jig with the patent number that was stamped on it. The web address is:
http://patimg2.uspto.gov/.piw?Docid...ey=F753283E5757
Copy and Paste this address to your Web Browser. When you get to the page it will probrably give you the message it has timed out and you must click on FULL TEXT which is located in the blue area on the upper left side of the page. You will then need to click on the box IMAGES when you get redirected to the next page it will then direct you to the drawing. Thank you.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

It does look like an interesting design but I have never seen one....... Do you think a major company picked this up or do you think the Albert just made some of his own to sell? I tried to look up his name but didn't see any that sounds like it is related to this item.

Did you ever check e-bay?

Ed


----------



## Pa's Primitives (Aug 12, 2005)

Followed your instructions, but when I get to the blue area click on full text it takes me to all the methods of searching for patent numbers or applying for patents.
==========================
http://patimg2.uspto.gov/.piw?Docid...ey=F753283E5757
Copy and Paste this address to your Web Browser. When you get to the page it will probrably give you the message it has timed out and you must click on FULL TEXT which is located in the blue area on the upper left side of the page. You will then need to click on the box IMAGES when you get redirected to the next page it will then direct you to the drawing. Thank you.[/QUOTE]


----------



## storagerelics (Aug 18, 2009)

*wing router template*



verlin garrett said:


> hi guys new to the forum. Lets get down to business. I have been searching for this particular cabinet door routing template for weeks and i located it today on the united states patent and trademark website. Publication # 03199556. The template was invented by albert l. Wing of tempe az back in 1962. Let me tell you fellas this routing template jig works like a charm routing designs on cabinet door fronts. The problem i'm having is locating a vendor in order to purchase one. There are only two of these jigs in existence that i know of any neither shop owner will part with them. One of the jig owners thinks that his was purchased from a vendor in north carolina but he's not sure. Any info you guys have on this routing template jig will be greatly appreciated. I am desperate to locate one and purchase it. Thanks!



hi i have the template your looking for its a wing m-100 for sale contact me at storagehunters[@]cox(dot)net thanks james


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome to the forum James. 
Please check the dates of posts. That thread is more than 3 years old. Probably has been taken care of by now.


----------



## deanboarder (May 4, 2010)

*M-100 Wing router template from 1960's*

I have a late 1960's M-100 in the original case along with the original instructions and replacement and optional parts list with pricing that is effective from Nov 1, 1968. Just wondering if it has any value or does anyone need one. You can email me directly at [email protected]


----------



## wellsin (Jul 19, 2010)

I have one of the orginal ones with the three different corners, let me know if your interested and what your willing to pay.
[email protected]


----------



## RickAtGull (Oct 9, 2011)

I also have one of these templates. It was just called a "Wing Template" (Early 70's time frame) and no decent cabinet shop could operate without one.

Using your router of choice the template allows one to rout a decorative groove around the perimiter of a solid flat cabinet door and also drawer fronts. There were several sets of corner patterns available. If you have ever seen cabinets with flat doors with a decorative groove around the edge it was probably done with a "Wing Template)

If anyone is interested in any more info on this I can post a photo as soon as I get a chance.

[email protected]


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

can any one up load some pic i like to seewhat they look like


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ron

Not to sure but it sounds just like the Woodhaven MDF Door Kit

Woodhaven MDF Door Kit - YouTube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQ5KbNX2CY8&feature=related

===



01stairguy said:


> can any one up load some pic i like to seewhat they look like


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks for the imfo bob,


----------



## ronhampe (Feb 11, 2012)

I too have one that I'd sell. If interested, e-mail [email protected]


----------



## Gene Frits (Aug 18, 2019)

I have a complete system with all the pieces. I have several people wanting to purchase it , but I don't know the value ! can someone help? 
gene Fritsche 
573-631-3151 posted 8/17 /19


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

They run around $75. new.

https://www.infinitytools.com/routi...anel-templates/standard-door-making-templates

Herb


----------



## Robwisch (Mar 14, 2021)

Verlin Garrett said:


> Hi guys new to the forum. Lets get down to business. I have been searching for this particular cabinet door routing template for weeks and I located it today on the United States Patent and Trademark website. Publication # 03199556. The template was invented by Albert L. Wing of Tempe AZ back in 1962. Let me tell you fellas this routing template jig works like a charm routing designs on cabinet door fronts. The problem I'm having is locating a vendor in order to purchase one. There are only two of these jigs in existence that I know of any neither Shop owner will part with them. One of the jig owners thinks that his was purchased from a vendor in North Carolina but he's not sure. Any info you guys have on this Routing Template Jig will be greatly appreciated. I am desperate to locate one and purchase it. Thanks!


----------



## Robwisch (Mar 14, 2021)

I got one


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @Robwisch


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

We use this


----------



## Freebee (Mar 30, 2021)

storagerelics said:


> *wing router template*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have one of these that my father in law gave me...I can send you a picture


----------



## Freebee (Mar 30, 2021)

Verlin Garrett said:


> Hi guys new to the forum. Lets get down to business. I have been searching for this particular cabinet door routing template for weeks and I located it today on the United States Patent and Trademark website. Publication # 03199556. The template was invented by Albert L. Wing of Tempe AZ back in 1962. Let me tell you fellas this routing template jig works like a charm routing designs on cabinet door fronts. The problem I'm having is locating a vendor in order to purchase one. There are only two of these jigs in existence that I know of any neither Shop owner will part with them. One of the jig owners thinks that his was purchased from a vendor in North Carolina but he's not sure. Any info you guys have on this Routing Template Jig will be greatly appreciated. I am desperate to locate one and purchase it. Thanks!


I have one with the patient number 03199556


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @Freebee


----------

